

The Dangers of the Minimal Viable Product - krmmalik
http://blogs.hbr.org/anthony/2012/04/the_dangers_of_teh_minimal_via.html?awid=6693366944205131247-3271

======
pedalpete
I think this article misses the point that you'll likely need to actively re-
launch your company once you have the complete product. You need to make the
initial users feel like they are early adopters. You shouldn't be going out to
them and saying "look, it's done, we're ready".

I think was does get missed is the ability and preparation to iterate rapidly
and COMMUNICATE that you are constantly changing based on feedback. I suspect
many companies will loose a significant number of users, but as long as you
are replacing these lost users with new users because your product is
improving, you'll get to the point where you are no longer an MVP and you will
hopefully see those original users come back.

Think of Twitter. How many of us signed up at SXSW or shortly after in 2006,
and then never came back before 2008 or so when it had achieved critical mass.
If I'm correct, it wasn't a consistent hockey stick.

